# Gallery Wrap, Extra size for the edge?



## RyanLilly (May 7, 2008)

Ok, Ill probably email mpix about this too, but I want to know from anyone who has had gallery wraps made, If the size I want is 16x20, would I want the file to be a bit larger, to cover 19x23, so it has an extra 1.5 inches to wrap around the frame? Basically I want the front of the wrap to look just as I would crop for a 16x20 print, I would want to make sure that a person wasn't too close to the edge and their arm got wrapped over an edge or something. Although one I go to order the answers may become obvious, I just never had a wrap made before.

I'm also going to have a regular print made first to check the color, because Ive never ordered from mpix, before I drop $90 on a wrap.

Edit: Also, I have never ordered prints online before, and there is a discount price for prints that are *not* color corrected by mpix. My question is, I spent time adjusting photos to look just how I wanted them in post, why would I want them to undo my hard work with correction anyway. shouldn't I specify not to color correct on my all my prints to preserve my work. (provide that I am calibrated to their printer profile)

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Brent17 (May 7, 2008)

Dont go to MPIX.  Go to Nations Photo Lab.  You can use a promo code to get 20% off the price.  They offer 1 3/4 " wraps and 2 1/2" wraps.  Their quality and turn-around time is better.  I've ordered from both.  www.nationsphotolab.com


----------



## diannebunch (May 8, 2008)

When I did one I was told about 2 inches extra for a 16X20.  I used www.fullcolor.com.  I went on the website yesterday and noticed they are giving 25% off gallery wraps through the end of may.  I think I am going to order one for a sample.  You might check them out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## patrickt (May 8, 2008)

What, exactly, is gallery wrap?


----------



## One Sister (May 8, 2008)

I used MPIX for the first time a few weeks ago.  I'm doing a calendar for a non-profit as a fund raiser and we wanted to see some samples before placing our large order.  We also sent an order to VistaPrint.  VistaPrint's largest calendar was 8x12.  We were extremely disappointed with the VistaPrint calendar.  We used the same files (except resized, of course) and every image was too dark!  I definitely did not send files like that.    The paper, while adequate, was flimsy and certainly not the quality we had hoped for...but it was cheaper.  Oh, and it took them a week and a half to get the calendar to us.  MPIX experience:  I ordered one 12x18 calendar...AND IT WAS AWESOME. The paper was heavy pearlized card stock.  The turn around was 5 days! The non-profit organization was veeerrry pleased with the sample and have decided to use them even though they are more expensive, but they think they will sell more of them because they are so beautiful.

I know this is not what you're talking about but I too have been looking at these wraps and because of my experience with MPIX, so far, I can only say that you probably get what you pay for.  *I* would use them.


----------



## RyanLilly (May 8, 2008)

patrickt said:


> What, exactly, is gallery wrap?



Its a photo that is printed on a canvas, like a painting, the photo wraps around the edge of the frame.

Here is the shot that I want to have done. I took it while at my friends wedding, I think they really wanted a shot like this and I'm not sure that the hired photographer got it, so I'm giving it to them as a wedding present. It still needs a bit of work.

I just wonder if it will just look weird if he bottom of her dress wraps around the edge a little. What do you guys think?, I could clone in some extra space on the right, but I'd rather not.


Obviously this will need to be cropped for a 16x20. And it lost a bit of quality and saturation during "save for web"





I've always heard good things about MPIX but I check out that site with the 25% off. Thanks for the help.
-Ryan


----------



## Sandspur (May 12, 2008)

I  have no experience with the gallery wrap thing ... 

But regarding your original question, and the issue of color correcting, etc. --

I have a Shutterfly Pro Gallery where I post and sell a lot of stuff. According to their recommendations, when I first set it up three years ago, I specified that they NOT use their auto-correction (I think they call it VividPic) software when printing my work.

I crop and adjust EVERY shot in Photoshop before it's uploaded.  So I definitely DO NOT want their auto correction system to override what I've done. I charge clients good money for the product I sell this way, so I want to be sure they get what I intend, not what some automatic system does.

I bet (don't know for sure) that other online services like Mpix offer this option.

So I strongly recommend that you:
1. Do your own adjusting
2. Make sure they're not Auto-correcting your stuff.


----------



## hedonia (May 12, 2008)

I use Bay Photo (bayphoto.com) for all my printing. I recently ordered a giclee canvas print for a client, and it came out amazing.  You can go to their site, and load up the ROES ordering system. You then just drag and drop the file you want onto the specific print you're buying, and it will show you the edges. For the gallery wraps, it puts a guide around your photo showing you exactly where it will bend and wrap. 
Also, when I signed up for my free account, they gave me a code for 50% off my first order - added a big chunk of profit for that order! I believe that's an ongoing promotion.


----------



## RyanLilly (May 12, 2008)

OK, Now I need some opinions. I decided I don't like the 16x20 crop, so I'm going with a 16x24, but With the edges wrapping, do you think that it looks bad with the edge of her dress and much of the waterfall going off the edge? Sorry this is so small, but its just a screen shot. I could just go with a framed print, but I kind of liked the wrap and nice frames get pricey.


----------

